# P0106 with C2 SRI



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

So I installed my C2 SRI about three months ago, ever since I have put it on my car has been throwing a CEL for P0106:banghead:. First off yes the map is plugged in. wiring looks to be good, as far as just a visual inspection. Any Ideas? or anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Remove MAP and check if it is coated in oil. If so, check PCV. If needed, replace PCV (which is entire valve cover). I have a similar issue (same DTC) and this was the first thing VW dealership garage checked.

If none of these, try a smoke test to find a potential leak.

If still nothing, pull up a seat, this is one DTC that two dealership garages and an independent shop could not fix for me.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I had that same code at first as well with my c2 SRI and C2 software with BSH intake.

I dont think its the issue posted above since there is no need to reroute the pcv back in.
Any other codes?
What kind of CAI are you using?
SAI fittings are nice and tight right?

Answer those couple of question and I will be able to better help you.
Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> I had that same code at first as well with my c2 SRI and C2 software with BSH intake.
> 
> I dont think its the issue posted above since there is no need to reroute the pcv back in.
> Any other codes?
> ...


No other codes also the CEL goes out from time to time, then will pop back on.
I have the APR carbonio 
I do not have SAI it has been deleted I have my crank case running to a catch can and a straight carbon tube running in the place where the one regular one was. 

I do plan on smoking it when I get the chance, my father has a smoker I plan on using.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Do you have the ring inside the cai intake? If you do remove it that could be the problem.

My issue with that code I think was because the readings between the maf and map sensor where different. I did a little fix with my cai intake and have had no problems. Sadly the C2 crew seemed to have no clue on how to fix the issue with software but I managed to take care of it myself.
Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

The ring should still be in I'll look but I know last time I had the MAF off it was still there which was only a few weeks ago. I'll look again when I work on it.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

let us know how it goes.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

The code is intermittent, have seen a couple cars with the same thing. After clearing it, it might come back in a week, or maybe not for months. 

If you want it fixed properly we(UM) have the software to do so, just finished it up. Let me know if interested.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The code is intermittent, have seen a couple cars with the same thing. After clearing it, it might come back in a week, or maybe not for months.
> 
> If you want it fixed properly we(UM) have the software to do so, just finished it up. Let me know if interested.


i support this message!


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks yea might just have to do that, lights off right now...... but kinda nice to know its not just me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

mc12000 said:


> thanks yea might just have to do that, lights off right now...... but kinda nice to know its not just me.


Yea ket me know if you decide you want to


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

My car has had a random CEL as well since after my SRI was installed. Ive talked to you awhile back about this Tom but I think I could have the same problem as OP. Itll come on for a few days and go back off again for weeks or even months. Figured its something with the software. Ill have to make a trip up there again soon if its something that can be fixed with just an update to the tune. Cant really leave my car tho unless its absolutely necessary.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i've been issue free... and CEL free since the install...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tay272 said:


> My car has had a random CEL as well since after my SRI was installed. Ive talked to you awhile back about this Tom but I think I could have the same problem as OP. Itll come on for a few days and go back off again for weeks or even months. Figured its something with the software. Ill have to make a trip up there again soon if its something that can be fixed with just an update to the tune. Cant really leave my car tho unless its absolutely necessary.


The problem isnt the software, but we have software to fix the problem. I know a couple times Ive tried to get yours remedied but dont believe I ever got what faults your car had.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Good to know. Is there anyway you guys could take a look at it at the dyno day your having and get it sorted out or are you only gonna be doing dynos that day? Was hoping I could throw it on the dyno after alittle tweaking and see if I can get some better numbers then last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tay272 said:


> Good to know. Is there anyway you guys could take a look at it at the dyno day your having and get it sorted out or are you only gonna be doing dynos that day? Was hoping I could throw it on the dyno after alittle tweaking and see if I can get some better numbers then last year.


Get me the codes ahead of time and it shouldnt be a problem, but I wont have time to check the codes then try to make software changes. If I know beforehand I can probably have something ready.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright just wonderin. Ill have to bring it up there some weekend then when Im free but I still get the codes next time the CEL comes on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

tay272 said:


> Alright just wonderin. Ill have to bring it up there some weekend then when Im free but I still get the codes next time the CEL comes on.


if the cell when off on its own then the codes will still be there


----------

